# Changing teams



## Nosada (May 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I've recently decided to redirect my folding effort by joining the TPU WCG/F@H brotherhood. Up till now I was only folding (for a private team) but I'd like to change memberships to TPU. What I haven't figured out so far however, is if I'll be able to "bring along" the points I folded for that other team. Are they linked to your username, or to the team/username combo?

Regards,
Nos


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2009)

AFAIK it is linked to the team number. You will have to request the transfer of points thru the Pande Group (if they'll let you).


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 10, 2009)

i want join now in F@H using my name but under TPU , any idea


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

You'll have to reconfigure all your clients to use TPU's F@H team number (50711).  That's really all there is to it.  I highly doubt you can transfer any points that were submitted to a different team, just current/future points.


----------



## Tau (May 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You'll have to reconfigure all your clients to use TPU's F@H team number (50711).  That's really all there is to it.  I highly doubt you can transfer any points that were submitted to a different team, just current/future points.



Stanford will NOT transfer your points.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2009)

Tau said:


> Stanford will NOT transfer your points.



Tau is corerect. Points are linked to the team and cannot be transferred. How many points are we talking about? What is your daily ppd?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2009)

Tau said:


> Stanford will NOT transfer your points.


I meant current/future points can only be submitted (not transferred) to a different team.


----------



## a_ump (May 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Tau is corerect. Points are linked to the team and cannot be transferred. How many points are we talking about? What is your daily ppd?



haha buck getting all excited bout more PPD , i had to quit F@H since i went WCG, when i get my HD 4770 i'll bb to F@H though.


----------



## Nosada (May 10, 2009)

No transfers? Too bad, but I'm not gonna let that stop me 

As for my points? Linky here

The entire team was basically me and my familly, which will all be folding under my name for TPU from now on. 400k points isn't the end all be all of folding, but it's not all that bad either, is it


----------

